# Chirping?



## russianhenry (May 16, 2013)

So I just got home and Lola is chirping? What is that? Is it a RI? She is eating and pooing fine.


She is not open mouth breathing nor does she have a runny nose. Could she have something stuck in her throat??


----------



## ascott (May 16, 2013)

Is she the only tort? What is your humidity? What is the substrate?


----------



## russianhenry (May 16, 2013)

She is the only one and her substrate is a 50/50 mix of sand and topsoil. I don't know what her humidity is, how do I check that?


----------



## ascott (May 16, 2013)

I personally would not use sand BUUUUT folks do use it --I would change the ratio to more like 25% sand and 75% earth....

You will need to get a gauge that measure humidity--pet store or hardware store...and there are always ones you can purchase online as well.

Chirping all by itself is not unusual from time to time...are you certain you have a female?...


----------



## russianhenry (May 16, 2013)

The guy I got her from some years ago said she was female, I have no idea. Ill post a pic in the morning


----------



## ascott (May 16, 2013)

We LOVE pics


----------



## russianhenry (May 17, 2013)




----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 17, 2013)

russianhenry said:


> So I just got home and Lola is chirping? What is that? Is it a RI? She is eating and pooing fine.
> 
> 
> She is not open mouth breathing nor does she have a runny nose. Could she have something stuck in her throat??





Does your tortoise have control over it, and make the sound by closing her mouth? If so, this is normal, and all tortoises and box turtles can do it (and perhaps other chelonians, too). It kind of sounds like a chirp or a croak, depending on the size of the turtle. It's called stridulation, because they make the sound by rubbing their upper and lower beak together. It's a cool sound, but nobody really knows why they do it.


----------



## russianhenry (May 17, 2013)

Yes she does it while her mouth is closed, this is the 2nd night in a row she has done it. I just wanna make sure it normal.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 17, 2013)

russianhenry said:


> Yes she does it while her mouth is closed, this is the 2nd night in a row she has done it. I just wanna make sure it normal.



Well, if it's stridulation, you'll notice that the tortoise makes the sound _by closing the mouth_. In other words, because the sound comes from rubbing the upper and lower beak together, it is made as the beak is closing, but then stops once the beak is closed. Is that what you are noticing? If so, then that's perfectly normal and healthy.

However, if there is some sort of high-pitched or whistling sound being constantly made while the mouth is closed, then that's not stridulation. In that case, it could be the sound of air flowing through the nostrils. Just like in people, that is a sign of congestion. It could be mild and temporary, but if it persists or worsens, then it could indicate an upper respiratory tract infection (URTI). If it's an URTI, then you would need to provide home therapy, and possibly take your tortoise to the vet.

Hopefully, though, it's just normal stridulation. Let us know!


----------



## russianhenry (May 17, 2013)

Hopefully! She hasn't made the spud yet today but ill keep watching. Thanks for all the help!!


----------

